# Best Wax for wet look with up to a month durability



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Which waxes would be best.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If you want the "real wet look" go for an oily wax or a finishing glaze


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

What would you recommend mate. I enjoy waxing so durability is not an issue really only in winter which I am getting 845 for.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Could try the 3m finishing glaze or their i think its ROSSA one
They are nice and oily


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

R222 Concours. :thumb:


----------



## Subc (May 30, 2008)

Vics Concours cracking value and easy to work I usually put it on with fingertips.Polishes off no problem.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

wolfgang fuzion estate wax......... stunning


----------



## ADW111S (Aug 22, 2012)

I used Britemax Vantage, and that looks amazing on the front of my car buddy.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

ADW111S said:


> I used Britemax Vantage, and that looks amazing on the front of my car buddy.


+1 on that! A very wet look on silver :thumb:

DJ Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition is the danglies too


----------



## podgemasterson (Jun 29, 2012)

Demetri said:


> +1 on that! A very wet look on silver :thumb:
> 
> DJ Rubbish Boys Juiced Edition is the danglies too


Yes +2!!
Its so easy to use and leaves the paint dripping wet on red anyway :thumb:










And beading:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Auto finesse illusion.


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Best ive used for a wet look is ******* glaze. Imagine the new af illusion would give good results as well


----------



## WelshC2 (May 29, 2011)

haven't used illusion yet but purchased from what I have heard that it has a nice wet look but is compromised on durability, again I don't mind waxing more often  
so +2 for illusion


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

BMD Origins for the ultimate wet look Carnauba Wax.
Hand made toob:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

r222 probably the best for the wet look. 4 weeks durability though


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

I haven't tried these, but look good:

******* Glaze (have a pot)
AF Illusion
Capture the Rapture


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

******* and Illusion both very wet looking waxes, I'd recommend either of those should get you the results your after over the top of either Blackhole or Amigo glazes 

r222 seems to be shouted about too


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Illusion for me. Here's a pic of it on my car.










(Also have *******, BOS, Blackfire, Vintage...)


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Illusion is good but totally outclassed by *******, or ******* Hybrid, so for ultimate looks those would be my recommendations


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Capture the Rapture is now my summer wax of choice, leaves a lovely wet look, is so easy to use and an absolute bargain for the amount you get. It smells great also.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Agree Capture the Raptor for glossiness sounds great. I've just bought some but not had chance to use it yet. Put over an oily glaze like Lime Prime would look stunning.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Going to have to try one of Bouncers new wax. I lent 22 to a friend, so question is which one for silver/white cars.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Salute the Fruit or Fizz I reckon, better still get your 22 back.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Vics concours never disappoints and lasts quite a long time on the paint! This wax combined with Clearkote RMG or Megs #7 would have to be the wettest combo in existence!


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Salute the Fruit or Fizz I reckon, better still get your 22 back.


He lost it some  :lol:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Vics concours never disappoints and lasts quite a long time on the paint! This wax combined with Clearkote RMG or Megs #7 would have to be the wettest combo in existence!


Ive got tripple


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Capture the Rapture looks special so does Satsuma. I may get Satsuma


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Ns1980 said:


> Illusion for me. Here's a pic of it on my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic pic

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Not really a fan of AF Waxes


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Not tried it yet, but Capture the Raptor sounds just what you are wanting - not long on durability, but dripping wet look shine - perfect for monthly applications.

And if Bouncers other waxes are anything to go by - it will be superb !!


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Torn between that Mark and Satsuma


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

RG55 on top of a oily glaze like RG pink cleanse.

Black label is even better in term of carnauba glow but I guess its not in your budget.

SV concorso is alsy highly rated but compare to RG55 which sell for a lot less.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Tech wax 2.0 is very impressive, especially on darker colours.


----------

